# ada gnatcoll-core



## Alain De Vos (Nov 17, 2019)

How to install ?








						GitHub - AdaCore/gnatcoll-core: GNAT Components Collection – Core packages
					

GNAT Components Collection – Core packages. Contribute to AdaCore/gnatcoll-core development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com


----------



## SirDice (Nov 18, 2019)

There's a deleted port that looks similar: devel/gnatcoll.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Nov 18, 2019)

SirDice said:


> There's a deleted port that looks similar: devel/gnatcoll.



GNATColl was splitted in a few parts.



Alain De Vos said:


> How to install ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Ada tooling is pretty hard to put together. I think this is harder than learning the language.  

Best bets:

free-ada - I think this is still WIP but the author (Lucretia) is always ON at #ada at Freenode (AdaCore people in there all the time too);
Ravenports - Marino usually have everything (he can keep);
Debian has a polity about Ada packages, and they usually has it all.
Cheers!


----------



## rigoletto@ (Nov 18, 2019)

Alain De Vos

Just in Case: Ada Job - Belgium


----------

